# Beer puns - Hop topic!



## damoninja (11/10/13)

Post your favourite / least favourite / lamest / cleverest beer pun here. 

Either a real beer or something you've made up, post the label if you can find it.

Try let everyone have a go, 1-2 per person :wacko:


----------



## damoninja (11/10/13)

Hoppy daze. Quite a yummy beer actually.


----------



## Dave70 (14/10/13)

So does this count as like 3 goes or just the 1?


----------



## toncils (13/11/13)

Thank GOD someone started this, I need an outlet.

I was going to print a bunch of shirts as follows:

_I've a stout heart_
_Drop Pils not Pills_
_Put an apple in cider, not a baby_
_I remember the saaz epidemic_


What happens when you chew too many gluten free cookies?
...sorghum.


----------



## Cube (13/11/13)

What do you get when you pour root beer into a square cup? 

Beer. 




Science!


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## toncils (13/11/13)

I don't get it.


----------



## Cube (13/11/13)

Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## Edak (14/11/13)

I also saw maths being used to prove that women are evil, using the following principles...

women = time x money
time is money
women = money^2
money = √all evil (for those without the symbol, money is root of all evil)
women = (root of all evil)^2
women = all evil

back to beer puns, have a look here:
https://twitter.com/BadBeerPuns


----------



## eungaibitter1 (14/11/13)

In the category of lamest, the T-shirt slogan "my drinking team has a rugby problem" must go close.


----------



## mmmyummybeer (14/11/13)

eungaibitter1 said:


> In the category of lamest, the T-shirt slogan "my drinking team has a rugby problem" must go close.



This has to be the lamest I've scene, or just plain cruel t-shirt says "I have worts" and a picture of a mash tun next to it. I must state that I in know way indorse this kind of child abuse. I have no problems if an adult has bad enough taste or a sense of humor to wear it though :unsure:


----------



## punkin (14/11/13)

A bloke on a forum i frequent was just complaining that his mollasses wash started fermenting so fast his dog started barking at it.  :lol:


----------

